# Capt. R I Groundwater



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

I last heard of Capt Groundwater in 1966 when he was Master of John Manners' "Pilar Regidor" (ex Burns Philp "Malaita") under time charter to Djakarta Lloyd.

Anyone know of this delightful (but probably dead) old mans early or later career ???????


----------



## ccurtis1 (Aug 16, 2007)

There was a Captain Ian Groundwater with Fishers of Barrow in command of PNTL vessels. He hailed from Fraserborough and was a great bloke. Could this be the same chap? He was with Fishers for several years (70's & 80's)


----------



## gbig1 (May 28, 2006)

*ian groundwater*



ccurtis1 said:


> There was a Captain Ian Groundwater with Fishers of Barrow in command of PNTL vessels. He hailed from Fraserborough and was a great bloke. Could this be the same chap? He was with Fishers for several years (70's & 80's)


i sailed with him on the leven fisher 1976 great bloke what a guy


----------



## Phil Houghton (Aug 23, 2005)

*Captain Ian Groudwater*

I sailed with him on a couple of occassions with Fishers on the Guernsey Fisher. Top man very good Master.
We where on a regular Garston - Dublin - Belfast triangle run and occassionally laid up over weekends in Garston and used to go ashore together and frequent the hostilries Garston Hotel, Deelers Johns nightspot to name but a couple in those days. We once attended a party at Garston Hotel and ended up being invited back to a club in Speke Great time another story though. Phil


----------

